# SSD schreibt viel zu langsam!! SanDisk P5 128GB



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute, 
ich hab heute eine SSD von SanDisk eingebaut, die P5 128 GB. (http://www.amazon.de/SanDisk-SDSSDP-128G-G25-128GB-interne-SSD-Festplatte/dp/B007ZW2LY4) Sie schreibt sehr langsam, ich habe mit AS SSD Benchmark einen Test laufen lassen und als Vergleich den Benchmark einer Baugleichen SSD aus dem Internet gefunden: 
Meine SSD liest zwar in etwa gleich schnell, schreibt aber wesentlich langsamer! Nur 67 MB/s (Meine Seagate Barracuda 1 TB mit 7200u/min hat schon 140!!)
Sie ist mit einem SATA 6GB/s Kabel an das Mainboard MSI Z87-G43 angeschlossen.
Betriebssystem ist Windows 7, CPU (falls nötig?) i5 4670k
Ich bin echt ratlos...
Wenn ich große Ordner (Battlefield 3) kopiere, fängt er an, mit 300MB/s zu kopieren und sinkt dann schnell auf 70MB/s, dann 60 50 40 usw ab

EDIT: Nachdem ich den Benchmark entpackt habe, schreibt sie mit 140 MB/s, was aber immer noch total langsam ist, wenn man den Vergleich anschaut ._. HELP
EDIT2: Nach dem Reboot sinds wieder nur noch 76 MB/s ._.


----------



## Bennz (13. Oktober 2013)

Intel Chipsatz Treiber installieren


----------



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

perfekt, jetzt schreibt sie bei Sequence mit 260, ist doch schon mal was. 
Aber warum bleibt 4k so langsam? ._. wenn ich mir so benchmarks von anderen anschaue, haben die dort auch um die 80 MB/s..


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ist TRIM aktiv? Dies kannst du folgendermasen überprüfen:
CMD als Admin öffnen
"fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify" eingeben (ohne "")
Gibt Windows 7 den Wert DisableDeleteNotify = 0 zurück, dann ist trim aktiv und alles ist ok. Wenn dort eine 1 zurück kommt ist Trim nicht aktiv und du solltest es mit Eingabe des Befehls:
"fsutil behavior set DisableDeleteNotify 0" aktivieren. (wieder ohne "")


----------



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

TRIM ist aktiv, es kommt die 0 zurück..
EDIT: nach einem Reboot bei Seq wieder nurnoch 50!! MB/s


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. Oktober 2013)

Es werden auf jeden Fall die 6GBs Ports verwendet mit ordentlichen S-ATA Klemmstecker? AHCI und kein RAID?


----------



## Affliction (13. Oktober 2013)

Es gib ne ganze reihe verschiedener sachen im netz um ssd's schneller arbeiten zu lassen. Da könntest du ja mal rumexperimentieren. 

Ps: vllt hättest du zu ner samsung greifen sollen.


----------



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

Anschlüsse sitzen alle fest, Grafikkarte ist im Moment keine eingebaut, aber ich denke, das tut nichts zur Sache.
Write-Cache ist auch aktiviert und AHCI im BIOS auch!
Ja, es sind Sata 6GB/s


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

Welche SSD hast du nochmal genau von SanDisk?


----------



## Affliction (13. Oktober 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Welche SSD hast du nochmal genau von SanDisk?



http://geizhals.de/791352

Die hier. Die bewertungen sprechen bände!
Fazit: es liegt wohl nicht am te oder system, sondern an der ssd.
Meine erfahrungen mit sandisk, "baumarktqualität".

Wenn es noch möglich ist tausch die platte gegen die hier. 
http://geizhals.de/977934


----------



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

Die SanDisk P5,
Zum Glück habe ich meine Barracuda 1TB noch nicht formatiert und Windows ist noch drauf.
Soll ich nun trotzdem die SSD verwenden oder bei der HDD bleibenn?


----------



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Barracuda erreicht beim Schreiben 149 MB/s und Lesen 178MB/s
Bei 4k jedoch nur 1,6 MB/s wo die SSD ca 10 hat.


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd die SSD gegen ne Samsung tauschen, es liegt wohl wirklich an der SSD.. :/


----------



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

Meine Werte decken sich ziemlich genau mit dem, was man sonst noch so im Internet findet, habe eben bei einem alten Mydealz Deal die kommentare durchforstet und dort wurde das selbe genannt was wir hier schon geklärt haben. Zurück geben kann ich sie nicht, sie war ca 6 Monate im PC von meinem Dad, der sie aber nun ausgebaut hat, da sonst kein DVD-Laufwerk mehr reingepasst hätte  
also behalten oder auf 1 TB Barracuda 7200 "wechseln"?


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ben194 schrieb:


> Meine Werte decken sich ziemlich genau mit dem, was man sonst noch so im Internet findet, habe eben bei einem alten Mydealz Deal die kommentare durchforstet und dort wurde das selbe genannt was wir hier schon geklärt haben. Zurück geben kann ich sie nicht, sie war ca 6 Monate im PC von meinem Dad, der sie aber nun ausgebaut hat, da sonst kein DVD-Laufwerk mehr reingepasst hätte
> also behalten oder auf 1 TB Barracuda 7200 "wechseln"?


 
Oder vielleicht noch eine 2te SSD von Samsung kaufen? ^^ Wenn das Geld derzeit nicht reicht, dann NATÜRLICH die SSD behalten, die ist immernoch wesentlich schneller als deine HDD...

Hier mal die Werte meiner mittlerweile 2 Jahre alten Samsung SSD 830 zum vergleich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

Beim schreiben von Seq ist die SSD langsamer... kannst du mir erklären was das 4k überhaupt ist?  
Geld reicht leider nicht, hab ja erst den PC zusammengeschraubt... :
Und deine 830' is ja überall massig schneller so ein mist -.-''


----------



## Affliction (13. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kanns bei ner evo aussehen.


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Im Raid0

Edit: 4k ist das zufällige Lesen bzw Schreiben von 4KB Blöcken, das kommt auf x86 System nicht allzu selten vor.


----------



## Ben194 (13. Oktober 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Läuft bei dir


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ben194 schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir


 
_*Im Raid0*_


----------



## copland (13. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst doch die SSD weiter verwenden, wo ist das Problem. Es kommt doch auf das Lesen an und nicht das schreiben.
120/128 habe ich auch, da schiebst du doch keine Daten umher wo das Lesen so ins Gewicht fällt.
Windows installiert, die Programme alle rauf und gut isses. Ich schreibe doch auf meiner auch nicht ständig.
Die ist zum beschleunigtes lesen gedacht.

Edit:
Haste deine originalen Chipsatz-Treiber drauf? Die Windows Treiber kannste dabei vergessen.
Oder erneuer die alle mal. Versuch ist es Wert, vllt auch ne komplette Neuinstallation, hat schon Wunder gewirkt!


----------



## Affliction (14. Oktober 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Im Raid0



Warum raid0 ?


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Oktober 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Warum raid0 ?


 
Ok, dann erklär mir mal wie du mit einer Festplatte über 1000Mb/s Seq. Lesen und schreiben kommst, vorallem da Sata nur max. 600 mb/s schafft.


----------



## Affliction (14. Oktober 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Ok, dann erklär mir mal wie du mit einer Festplatte über 1000Mb/s Seq. Lesen und schreiben kommst, vorallem da Sata nur max. 600 mb/s schafft.



Mit dem mitgelieferten tool von samsung. Wenn man alles auf leistung stellt kommen sone zahlen raus, geht aber nur mit der evo serie, und hängt mit dem neuen controler zusammen. Das sind aber nur zahlen, gefühlt ist sie nicht vieeel schneller an wie meine vorherige 830. sieht trotzdem geil aus


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Oktober 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Mit dem mitgelieferten tool von samsung. Wenn man alles auf leistung stellt kommen sone zahlen raus, geht aber nur mit der evo serie, und hängt mit dem neuen controler zusammen. Das sind aber nur zahlen, gefühlt ist sie nicht vieeel schneller an wie meine vorherige 830. sieht trotzdem geil aus


 
Stimmt... mit dem Rapid Mode geht das, weil dort der RAM mit ins Spiel kommt. Die SSD an sich schafft trotzdem nicht mehr als 600.^^


----------



## wuenschdirwas (14. Oktober 2013)

habe die gleiche ssd 2x. läuft bei mir einwandfrei und stimmt alles


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (3. November 2015)

Ich hab die SSD als 256er, die schreibt nur mit 40mb/s seq. Is also im jeden Fall keine Kaufempfehlung... Da das Teil ja 3 Jahre Garantie hat werde ich mal ne RMA anstoßen denn 40mbyts sind ja meilenweit entfernt von 350mbyts vom Datenblatt der SSD... Ergebnis folgt


----------

